# Dáil Holidays -3 MONTHS



## z104 (8 Jul 2010)

This is a joke, Why should politicians get 3 months holidays when 95% of the work force will only get 2 weeks.

This is a major insult to the people they work for in my opinion.


Some wil argue that they work over the summer holidays, If this is the case they should not have a problem with having their holidays reduced as it will make no difference to them.

It should also be taken out of their hands on whether they get a say on this.


----------



## Latrade (8 Jul 2010)

Niallers said:


> This is a joke, Why should politicians get 3 months holidays when 95% of the work force will only get 2 weeks.
> 
> This is a major insult to the people they work for in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 
If you only get 2 weeks holiday then you really should get onto NERA.

The other difference is that the Dail is closed for 3 months, but the TDs arent' on holidays for 3 months. It's not some "claiming" they actually are still working over that period in their areas, ministaries, committees, etc. Most will take 2 weeks of actual holiday in that time, but the still work the other time. 

Don't believe me, try and get in touch with your TD during the 3 months and you'll be surprised they're actually there and working. 

I'd agree that 3 months is too long for the Dail to be closed, I think there's still important Dail business that needs to be done, but it doesn't mean they're all off sunning themselves for the 3 months.


----------



## csirl (8 Jul 2010)

Latrade said:


> If you only get 2 weeks holiday then you really should get onto NERA.
> 
> The other difference is that the Dail is closed for 3 months, but the TDs arent' on holidays for 3 months. It's not some "claiming" they actually are still working over that period in their areas, ministaries, committees, etc. Most will take 2 weeks of actual holiday in that time, but the still work the other time.
> 
> ...


 
The issue is that the TDs are paid by the State to legislate. The 'work' that they allegedly do during the 3 months is part of their job description. They are doing favours for people in order to buy votes. It's anti-democratic and shouldnt be allowed.


----------



## RMCF (8 Jul 2010)

The country is nearly bankrupt, on its knees, hundreds of jobs being lost every day, businesses closing etc etc and yet the Gov doesn't have to sit for 3 months.

Shocking.

If the country can function with no Gov sitting for 3 full months then surely it can function without them sitting for most of the year?


----------



## DB74 (8 Jul 2010)

RMCF said:


> If the country can function with no Gov sitting for 3 full months then surely it can function without them sitting for most of the year?


 
So you think they should get MORE holidays!


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jul 2010)

shouldn't this be in LOS rather than STB?


----------



## The_Banker (8 Jul 2010)

Does anyone have stats on what the parliments of other coutries do in summer. Is there a similiar break in other EU Countries?


----------



## z104 (8 Jul 2010)

Latrade said:


> If you only get 2 weeks holiday then you really should get onto NERA.
> 
> The other difference is that the Dail is closed for 3 months, but the TDs arent' on holidays for 3 months. It's not some "claiming" they actually are still working over that period in their areas, ministaries, committees, etc. Most will take 2 weeks of actual holiday in that time, but the still work the other time.
> 
> ...


 
2 weeks summer holidays.

The Dáil should be sitting 11 months of the year.


----------



## Mpsox (8 Jul 2010)

look on the bright side, at least we won't have to put up to watching the half full (at best) Dail on the news, we won't have to listen to them talking manure and if it meant I didn't have to listen to Joan Burton (famousily described this week on gift grub as the human vuvuzela), then I'm all in favour of them closing for 3 months


----------



## Sunny (8 Jul 2010)

Mpsox said:


> look on the bright side, at least we won't have to put up to watching the half full (at best Dail) on the news, we won't have to listen to them talking manure and if it meant I didn't have to listen to Joan Burton (famousily described this week on gift grub as the human vuvuzela), then I'm all in favour of them closing for 3 months


 
Speaking of Gift Grub, can I just say that it is great to have Michael Noonan back. I missed him


----------



## Latrade (8 Jul 2010)

Mpsox said:


> to Joan Burton (famousily described this week on gift grub as the human vuvuzela),


 
Class!


----------



## TarfHead (8 Jul 2010)

Does this mean that Senator Callely gets to spend 3 months in his holiday home in Clontarf ?


----------



## Mpsox (8 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Speaking of Gift Grub, can I just say that it is great to have Michael Noonan back. I missed him


 
+1 on that, made the drive to work all the easier this week.


----------



## fobs (9 Jul 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Does this mean that Senator Callely gets to spend 3 months in his holiday home in Clontarf ?



very good!


----------



## ninsaga (11 Jul 2010)

So if they are on holiday's - does this mean none of them will be claiming expenses then?


----------



## z107 (12 Jul 2010)

The less time they are in the Dail, the less damage they will do.


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jul 2010)

What the Wall Street Journal thinks of it all.

Written by an Irish journalist, but still


----------



## boaber (13 Jul 2010)

The_Banker said:


> Does anyone have stats on what the parliments of other coutries do in summer. Is there a similiar break in other EU Countries?



Westminster is in recess from 29 July to 6 September


----------



## Complainer (16 Jul 2010)

csirl said:


> The issue is that the TDs are paid by the State to legislate. The 'work' that they allegedly do during the 3 months is part of their job description. They are doing favours for people in order to buy votes. It's anti-democratic and shouldnt be allowed.


It wouldn't happen if 'de peeple' didn't want it that way. Everybody thinks it's disgraceful, until it is their own pothole that needs fixing.


----------

